# TOMCAT, JBOSS, JSP troubles...



## mntamago (Aug 25, 2002)

I have been running jakarta-tomcat-4.0.1 on my Mac OSX, to do some JSP developing.  I install TOMCAT before 10.2 came out.  Installation was done according to Apple's TOMCAT page listed below:

http://developer.apple.com/internet/java/tomcat1.html

After installing 10.2 TOMCAT will not start up.  I get the following message when I start and stop TOMCAT:
=========
starting TOMCAT server ....
Using CLASSPATH:     /usr/local/jakarta-tomcat-4.0.1/bin/bootstrap.jar
Using CATALINA_BASE: /usr/local/jakarta-tomcat-4.0.1
Using CATALINA_HOME: /usr/local/jakarta-tomcat-4.0.1
Using JAVA_HOME:     /usr
.
.
.
stopping TOMCAT server ....
Using CLASSPATH:     /usr/local/jakarta-tomcat-4.0.1/bin/bootstrap.jar
Using CATALINA_BASE: /usr/local/jakarta-tomcat-4.0.1
Using CATALINA_HOME: /usr/local/jakarta-tomcat-4.0.1
Using JAVA_HOME:     /usr
dyld: /usr/bin/java multiple definitions of symbol _JNI_OnLoad
/System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.3.1/Libraries/libjava.jnilib(java.o) definition of _JNI_OnLoad
/System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.3.1/Libraries/libnet.jnilib(net.o) definition of _JNI_OnLoad
/usr/local/jakarta-tomcat-4.0.1/bin/catalina.sh: line 234:   616 Trace/BPT trap          $JAVA_HOME/bin/java $CATALINA_OPTS -classpath $CP -Dcatalina.base=$CATALINA_BASE -Dcatalina.home=$CATALINA_HOME org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap "$@" stop
=========

At the start, everything looks fine.  Yet, when I go to browse the JSP pages I have created, I get no response from my server.  When I try as TOMCAT stop/start -i.e. restart - I get the above error message.

Additionally, when I tried to get around using TOMCAT by using JBoss-2.4.4_Jetty-3.1.7-1 I get the following at startup:

=============
[MacOSX:JBoss-2.4.4_Jetty-3.1.7-1/jboss/bin] mattie% run_with_jetty.sh 
JBOSS_CLASSPATH=:/lib/tools.jar:run.jar:../lib/crimson.jar
jboss.home = /usr/local/jboss/JBoss-2.4.4_Jetty-3.1.7-1/jboss
Using JAAS LoginConfig: file:/usr/local/jboss/JBoss-2.4.4_Jetty-3.1.7-1/jboss/conf/jetty/auth.conf
JBoss release: JBoss-2.4.4 CVSTag=JBoss_2_4_4
JBoss version: 2.4.4.2001-12-29 02:48:57 PST
Using configuration "jetty"
dyld: java multiple definitions of symbol _JNI_OnLoad
/System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.3.1/Libraries/libjava.jnilib(java.o) definition of _JNI_OnLoad
/System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.3.1/Libraries/libnet.jnilib(net.o) definition of _JNI_OnLoad
./run.sh: line 29:   582 Trace/BPT trap          java $HOTSPOT $JAXP -classpath $JBOSS_CLASSPATH org.jboss.Main $@

=============

So, what we find here is in both cases I am being told I have...
"dyld: java multiple definitions of symbol _JNI_OnLoad"

Any ideas for a fix around for this?


----------



## mntamago (Sep 21, 2002)

Just a final update on the TC/dyld-multiple definitions error that I was getting when I went to start/stop TC - today I downloaded and installed OS X 10.2.1, along with the 2002-09-20 security update. And what do I find but to my surprise TC now mysteriously works without a hitch!

I had been wondering if an update might not just fix my problem!


----------

